# Puppy Prep questions/advice!



## Tilly&Duke (May 31, 2020)

Hi everyone, newbie here 👋
I am a soon to be mama of a beautiful 4 week old F2b cockapoo who I have called Duke. Duke is only 4 weeks old so I have another 4 weeks yet until he will be home with me. I want to take this time to make sure I have everything I need for him. What would you say where puppy essentials/must haves? What did you need that you didn't know you needed until pup was home? Does anyone have any toy/bowl/bed etc recommendations? also looking for food recommendations as that's a bit of a mine field! I want to be as prepared as possible. I am very excited! 
Looking forward to connecting with you all. 😀


----------



## CloudyRu (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi I'm also new and waiting for my puppy. 2 weeks to go!!!! She's a beautiful black little girl.
I've been making a list of everything I need which I've shared below, but I'm sure theres things I've forgotton. But also so interested to hear from others who have their fur babies already!

Collar, Leash & Tags
Crate
Bed
Blanket
Food and water bowl
Food
Treats
Toys
Stairgate
Toothbrush/paste
Brush
Puppy Pads
Insurance

& I've already bought the cutest little toy that has a thing inside to mimic a heartbeat so she won't feel so alone at night.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Ditch the puppy pads - they just prolong house training by giving your pup mixed messages, much better to get them going outside from day one and just stock up with kitchen roll and a decent cleaner - biological washing powder made into a solution will do the job as the enzymes get rid of any traces of scent.

Think about where pup will be sleeping - much better to get them established in your home before you leave them so a crate in your bedroom or you sleeping down with them is much better to start until they can settle happily. 

My pup just had a cardboard box with a bit of vet bed in for her first puppy bed, easy to wash if soiled and I could replace the box with a bigger one as she grew and the box got chewed.

Good luck - hope we get lots of photos.


----------



## Mmansf (May 31, 2019)

I found a crate next to my bed the best way to settle a puppy in. You can hear when they wake up and take them out for a wee plus they are comforted by having you near. The bed we bought was a total waste of money. He grew so quickly I wish I had just used blankets or vet bed in the crate.
I love yakkers dog chews. If you haven't heard of them they are a hard cheese chew that lasts for ages. He got his first as a tiny puppy and we're on our 3rd now at 14 months. It was great during the teething stage.
I bought cheap bath mats from ASDA and lined the crate with them and put them on the floor in the pen when we left him. Puppy pads just got chewed up. Don't think he ever went on one. We just took him outside alot.


----------



## Tilly&Duke (May 31, 2020)

CloudyRu said:


> Hi I'm also new and waiting for my puppy. 2 weeks to go!!!! She's a beautiful black little girl.
> I've been making a list of everything I need which I've shared below, but I'm sure theres things I've forgotton. But also so interested to hear from others who have their fur babies already!
> 
> Collar, Leash & Tags
> ...


Thank you so much for your helpful list! I have not managed to get a collar for my boy yet as I am really unsure of what size to get and he seems to be growing quite quickly. I am worried about getting one thats too small so may hold off on getting him one till I have him home? I also got one of the teddys with the heartbeat! How amazing are they! Do you have your girl yet?


----------



## Tilly&Duke (May 31, 2020)

2ndhandgal said:


> Ditch the puppy pads - they just prolong house training by giving your pup mixed messages, much better to get them going outside from day one and just stock up with kitchen roll and a decent cleaner - biological washing powder made into a solution will do the job as the enzymes get rid of any traces of scent.
> 
> Think about where pup will be sleeping - much better to get them established in your home before you leave them so a crate in your bedroom or you sleeping down with them is much better to start until they can settle happily.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your advice! I will definitely be having Duke in my room with me of a night. I am a bit of a softy and wouldn't want him sleeping on his own downstairs even when he is older! 
This is Duke - Due home in 2 weeks and counting!


----------



## Tilly&Duke (May 31, 2020)

Mmansf said:


> I found a crate next to my bed the best way to settle a puppy in. You can hear when they wake up and take them out for a wee plus they are comforted by having you near. The bed we bought was a total waste of money. He grew so quickly I wish I had just used blankets or vet bed in the crate.
> I love yakkers dog chews. If you haven't heard of them they are a hard cheese chew that lasts for ages. He got his first as a tiny puppy and we're on our 3rd now at 14 months. It was great during the teething stage.
> I bought cheap bath mats from ASDA and lined the crate with them and put them on the floor in the pen when we left him. Puppy pads just got chewed up. Don't think he ever went on one. We just took him outside alot.


What size crate did you get initially? I have read that smaller is better or a bigger one with divider? Do you still use a crate now? I have never heard of those chews so will take a look! They sound great!


----------



## Mmansf (May 31, 2019)

We used a small crate. We knew our dog was going to be a toy size. We were told that dogs like the security of a small space. He slept in a crate until the age of one. After that he kept waking us up barking in the night so eventually we relented and he now sleeps in our room next to the bed.


----------



## Tilly&Duke (May 31, 2020)

Mmansf said:


> We used a small crate. We knew our dog was going to be a toy size. We were told that dogs like the security of a small space. He slept in a crate until the age of one. After that he kept waking us up barking in the night so eventually we relented and he now sleeps in our room next to the bed.


Oh thats great! Thanks so much! How did you know your cockapoo would be toy size?


----------



## Mmansf (May 31, 2019)

His dad was a toy poodle and his mum a really petite working cocker spaniel. We met them both so knew he would be small.


----------



## Tilly&Duke (May 31, 2020)

Mmansf said:


> His dad was a toy poodle and his mum a really petite working cocker spaniel. We met them both so knew he would be small.


Aw how old is he now? How big did he get? It is crazy how much difference there is in the size of cockapoos.


----------



## Mmansf (May 31, 2019)

He's 14months and weighs 10kg. After his lockdown haircut we realized what a skinny poodle body he has under all that fluff. 🤣 He stopped growing at about 11months. I keep hoping he'll get a bit chunkier but I'm not sure.


----------



## Tilly&Duke (May 31, 2020)

Mmansf said:


> He's 14months and weighs 10kg. After his lockdown haircut we realized what a skinny poodle body he has under all that fluff. 🤣 He stopped growing at about 11months. I keep hoping he'll get a bit chunkier but I'm not sure.


Oh he is absolutely gorgeous 😍 he may still chunk out! Hes still young! I cannot wait to get my boy home now!


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

the main thing my pup loved was a small dog blanket Which was pup in with the litter before I took him home so he had familiar smell. Your list looks quite complete. Toys, bed, blankets, food, bowels, collar an lead are probably your minimum along with pet insurance! 
I approached caring for my pup completely different. We had a crate but I let him choose bed or crate. He chose the bed. He slept downstairs from word go. Yes, he cried an barked at night for the first two night an from them on has been amazing. He understands when it’s bed time, goes to his bed when told for treat, we then close door an leave him for night. I had a pad down at night but during the day I’d take him out regularly an reward. He was clean daytime within a couple of months but 5 months before fully clean day an night. The most important thing is for you to do what’s right For you and enjoy your puppy. 
I found granny apple spray great to stop chewing things I don’t want him to touch.


----------



## Skyla-Belle (Jun 14, 2020)

Aww what a cutie bet you can't wait to have him home 🤗 
I also have an F2b shes a good size (was 6.6kg at 16 weeks when last weighed) and growing fast! I got the pets at home small crate... but I think I'll have to upgrade to the medium tbh.
She happily sleeps in there at night and is amazing has been since day one (very lucky)! 
I would defo recommend Yak sticks! My breeder gave me one in my puppy pack and has been amazing.. she chews away on it for hours everyday. I've brought her lots of other toys and chews but she destroys them! 8 weeks on and shes bearly worn it down.. 
Another great idea that came in my pack was puppy bells!! You hang them on the back door.... and train pup to hit them when they need the loo.... omg they are amazing!!! Skyla got it within about 2 weeks... then after that when she needs to go she walks over reaches up for them and hits them then sits and waits for me to let her out. 
She was loo trained by 11 weeks! Apparently helps reduce barkers and also you know exactly what they want. Happy to tell you more re training if its something you are interested in looking at. 
Good luck with your new fur baby xx


----------

